

Using Hacker News for Blog Comments - sramov
http://simeramov.com/2010-06-hn

======
sramov
Initially I decided to go without comments. I haven't considered Disqus in the
first place as it's too much everything for me so I would have to go and hide
various stuff via CSS (and keep it updated). Also I am not a fan of JavaScript
loading after the fact. I also generally like blogs without comments and
didn't want them on my blog.

But then it hit me, why not use HN for comments? Everything clicked in and I
decided to go that route. At least experimentally for now.

Two downsides:

1\. One has to have an account here. This is partially mitigated by having the
reply box available even if you are not logged in or registered, encouraging
to comment/log in/open an account.

2\. One has to self-submit.

Additional benefit is that HN contains a target audience I am interested in,
thus making comments better but also forcing me to post better stuff.

------
sanderjd
+1 - My playflow at the moment is to follow the HN rss in google reader, open
the comments in one tab and the article in another, because the comments here
tend to be way more interesting than the comments there.

Re: the comment about Disqus, I wonder if there is an integration of some sort
to be had - Disqus really, really rocks, but the community on HN is better and
more established than the commenters on any given blog.

------
DanielRibeiro
I don't think it's likely that the creators of HN would support this, as it
would conflict with a startup Y Combinator invested in (Disqus,
<http://disqus.com/about/>), whose _sole_ purpose is to provide coment system
for sites and blogs. Of course, HN creators also founded YC, hence the
conflict.

------
Tichy
I would like to mix in HN comments, but I don't like that people would have to
register to comment. So I guess I would still like to have another type of
comment available.

------
mithaler
I like it. In fact, I confess that lately I've been thinking of HN as Daring
Fireball's comment feed.

~~~
loumf
Me too. I think pg already does this as well -- he used to for reddit, which
was how I found reddit to begin with.

The only problem is that for daring fireball, you can be sure that someone
will submit. If you do this for your own blog, you are forced to self-submit
for comments.

~~~
thebigshane
Might just be my opinion, but I think we should get over the "shame" in self-
submitting.

Ideally I think the author SHOULD self-submit. I find it odd that another
person can gain karma for the actual author's work.

------
JoelMcCracken
I think this essentially what has started to happen. I would like to do this
myself, at least.

